# DYI PID (and more) project



## Daniel R (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi,

Finally I have some time to continue my PID project.



MicroPython, ESP32 (powered by a MeanWell RS15-5)


LM35DT temp sensor


3 SSRs: heater, pump, solenoid


Started by opening up the machine and removing most of the wiring.

























We will see if it ever comes back to life...

The switches and indicator lamp will be run on 3.3V, so will have to replace the lamps with LEDs.









Will try to keep you posted with any progress.

Daniel


----------

